# Ruby on Rails runtime issues



## UNIXgod (Dec 3, 2008)

Just trying to get this started. running into some problems.

Here is the error:


> # rails demo
> /usr/local/lib/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rails-2.2.2/bin/../lib/rails_generator/options.rb:32:in `default_options': undefined method `write_inheritable_attribute' for Rails::Generator::Base:Class (NoMethodError)
> from /usr/local/lib/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rails-2.2.2/bin/../lib/rails_generator/base.rb:90
> from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:27:in `gem_original_require'
> ...



other info if it helps:



> # gem environment
> RubyGems Environment:
> - RUBYGEMS VERSION: 1.2.0
> - RUBY VERSION: 1.8.6 (2008-08-11 patchlevel 287) [amd64-freebsd7]
> ...





> # gem list --local
> 
> *** LOCAL GEMS ***
> 
> ...



what am I missing here?

I initailly installed rails via this howto:

http://wiki.rubyonrails.org/rails/pages/RailsOnFreeBSD



> # cd /usr/ports/devel/ruby-gems && make install clean
> # rehash
> # gem install rails
> # rehash


----------



## MartijnAtLico (Dec 3, 2008)

write_inheritable_attribute is defined in ActiveSupport, what happens when you try to load ActiveSupport manually from irb?



> $ irb
> >> require 'rubygems'
> >> require 'activesupport'



This should give you some more insight as to why ActiveSupport isn't working.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 3, 2008)

ok. here is the error from that:


> # irb
> irb(main):001:0> require 'rubygems'
> => true
> irb(main):002:0> require 'activesupport'
> ...



I don't know what iconv even is. am I missing something?


----------



## MartijnAtLico (Dec 4, 2008)

Iconv is a library for converting text between different encodings. Try installing the ruby-iconv port (/usr/ports/converters/ruby-iconv), that should fix your problem!


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 6, 2008)

MartijnAtLico said:
			
		

> Iconv is a library for converting text between different encodings. Try installing the ruby-iconv port (/usr/ports/converters/ruby-iconv), that should fix your problem!



It did!!! Thank you!


----------

